# tank drilling?



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

So, I was going to go sumpless... But there is room in the stand for a sump, and holes for tubes, etc. I don't want to do a sump now, but could in the future. except that it would probably be expedient to drill my tank now, before I fill it ?!?
so, am wondering if anyone can tell me where I can have my tank drilled.
Its a hagen tank, so the side panels are definitely not tempered.
suggestions?
Thanks!!!


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

*drilling...*



Big Ray said:


> remember, if you want a sump, you need to place it in from above ! so once the tank is up and running you cant get a sump in there anymore !
> 
> how are you going to fill up a tank with a hole on the side ?
> 
> ...


LOL - I only ask because someone else on nanoreef.com did the same thing. I was going to put the holes near the top!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

You can get the guys at NAFB to do it - or you can call WTAC or maybe even Chris at UTC to help you.

It's pretty easy though, anyone with a drill and a bit of patience can do it


----------



## Mike (Feb 21, 2010)

I have drilled a tank before... no big deal. Takes about 5-10mins per hole. I got my drill bit from MOPS (hamilton) as well as the bulkheads. You could drill now and close end the plumbing (above the waterline to be safe).


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

If you need any assistance let us know. We have the bits and will walk you through it.


----------



## mr_brixs (Jun 18, 2009)

get it drilled.. enough said


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

*drilling*



Mike said:


> I have drilled a tank before... no big deal. Takes about 5-10mins per hole. I got my drill bit from MOPS (hamilton) as well as the bulkheads. You could drill now and close end the plumbing (above the waterline to be safe).


Is this Greek, or latin LOL  
Am not handy with power tools. I don't know what a bulkhead is?!
Thanks for telling me its a safe choice, though 



UnderTheSea said:


> If you need any assistance let us know. We have the bits and will walk you through it.


hmmm... thanks... what if I bring the tank to the shop? can you do it??? pleeeeeze??? 



mr_brixs said:


> get it drilled.. enough said


sounds like a plan!



ameekplec. said:


> You can get the guys at NAFB to do it - or you can call WTAC or maybe even Chris at UTC to help you.
> It's pretty easy though, anyone with a drill and a bit of patience can do it


Thanks Eric. Will call Chris and/or John about it next week.


----------



## bioload (Oct 20, 2009)

I can drill for 1.5" or 1.0" bulkheads if you're in the Scarborough area and interested.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

*drilling*



bioload said:


> I can drill for 1.5" or 1.0" bulkheads if you're in the Scarborough area and interested.


Thanks for the offer, Bioload - that's a very kind gesture!
I have to go to NAFB in the next couple of days anyway, so I will just get them to do it, I think. But thanks anyway!


----------

